# Hello from(click to see)



## SaleeColashlas (Jul 14, 2009)

FRANCE!!!!!

I own a high class stable/boarding facility. I own 12 horses(61 boarders at my stable, adn total of horse at my stable not including mine are 85 horses). I train horse to barrel race, and jump(mainly, but i train other sports too)


My horses

High class abe(Abe) Morgan
Hiendhyle(Haye) TB
SaleeColashlas(Cola) QH
Yala Dolla(Dolly) Brumby
Nay Nay(Nair) Mustang
Trebeker Bay(Treb) standardbred
Hanahanre(Henry) Paso Fino
Shaklimerily(Sam) Paint
Gypsy Hemilaya(Gem) Qypsy Vanner
Kalilier(Kali) Dales
Apanche(Ape) Mini
Remady liberty(lib) Akhal-Teke

if you have any questions about me just ask:lol:


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome : ]

Got any pics of your horses? you have quite an interesting collection


----------



## SaleeColashlas (Jul 14, 2009)

Sadly no i dont I would but, i was riding Lib in the pond there was a duck she freaked and i went off into the water with the camera in my hand adn it broke. the bad thing is, is that i just got it that day so i only have one pic downloaded and that is my avatar. so it really sicks.....BAD!!!!!


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

0.o!! Wow, nice crew!!! Dang can i have them???


----------



## SaleeColashlas (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, adn no you may not i will tell you when i am selling one of them not!! lol


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Welcome! :lol: That is terrible about your camera


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

*raises hand* that has happend to me before. (exept the camera wasnt new). people wanted me to take pics of my horses(on a different horse forum) and my camera fell out of my hand and diamond stepped on it. and when i told the people on the other horse forum, they were like "you are just making us exuses" and "i bet she doesnt have horses". it ****ed me off


----------

